# Svetlye Gory Open 2017?



## JLPCube (May 21, 2017)

*Bears, roaming down the streets, vending machines with vodka, street musicians playing balalaika, birches, matryoshkas, Topol-M... All this is difficult to find in Russia, but here you can visit speedcubing competition Svetlye Gory Open 2017. 
*
"Svetlye Gory" in translation from Russian means "Bright Mountains". You might think that this is the name of the school, hosting the competition, but no, this means that the lightning in the competition room is all OK.
Overseas, there is a very common stereotype, that we, Russians, are very 'crazy'. We have decided to follow it and made the semifinals in the format "Best of 1". Well and what, imagine that Feliks, for example, has decided to visit our comp (sorry, Feliks ). So, hi had easily gone to the semi-finals from the first place, and now he comes to the stage to the song "like a boss"... and gets the corner flipped. And yes, that's all, Feliks now is not able to go to the finals, even the second DNF is not necessary.
By the way, there are 15 disciplines on Svetlye Gory Open 2017. We've decided not to add the Square-1 (to the great regret of Euro's 2016 medalist Sergey Chirin), FMC (we have no chance and in Belarus it is all done much better) and megaminx. There is another story with megaminx - the part of the word "minx" has confused director of the school, in which we are holding the competition. She knows English too good... well, the next time we should organize the competition in a nightclub.
This time of the year is really great to visit Russia with children. "Some kind of kids festival?" you will ask? No, but we are giving the special prizes for children of 10 years and under in 3x3x3. And even if you would not have time to visit the splendid art galleries, you still would be able to create and to look at the art in the discipline Mosaic Building.
Russia, in general, is a really big country, so that was easier for us to invite the Belorussian delegate - Ilya Tsiareshka (more common as "Ilya Curlieshka").
Registration fee, by the way, is only 300 rubles (~ 5 USD). It is not the reason to start packing the suitcases, issue visas, buy plane tickets - you should remember, that with all that costs, competition will not be cheap. We don't know, but what we definitely know is that we well be really happy to see you on our competition.
Our official site is https://vk.com/sgopen17 (in fact - just the group in "Russian Facebook", but this is what really is our official site) By the by, we are trying to translate everything to English .
Our event on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/413183042399259 (we will duplicate all the important messages there)
Our Telegram channel - http://t.me/sgopen17 (However, everything here is in Russian, but, if it will be necessary - we would create an English channel)
Link on the WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Sve..(Registration will open at the 1 July).

And, in the end - here is the link to a pretty good Moscow travel guide. If you are going to visit the comp - we are highly recommend you to check it out




.


----------



## AlexKatyukov (May 28, 2017)

Dear friends!
We are putting in a lot of effort to make the speedcubing championship Svetlye Gory Open as great as possible. And, of course, this task is impossible without the help of the sponsors.
Let us introduce you to our main sponsor - the company, which have made a major breakthrough in twisty puzzles designing - QiYi MoFangGe!
This puzzle manufacturer is famous for the high-quality twisty puzzles in different price ranges. Sub-brands TheValk, X-man and Mofange are producing the best twisty puzzles, Qiyi line is budget cube for beginner, buggin the opinion of the top level speedcubers from all around the world!
We are very happy that this brand has agreed to provide us with prizes for competitors!
Both we and QiYi MoFangGe are looking forward to seeing you on #sgopen17


----------



## AlexKatyukov (Jun 30, 2017)

Speedcubing championship Svetlye Gory Open 2017 - competition with the biggest competitors limit in Russia. It will be held on September 2-3, 2017 in the nearest Moscow suburbs - just a 7-minute drive from the "Pyatnickoe shosse" metro station.

Some facts about this championship: 
400 competitors' limit so everybody can participate
Almost all WCA disciplines to give everyone a possibility to better WCA results
Special category for children up to 10 years - to show the parents who is the coolest 
Unofficial discipline Mosaic Building - to create the art 
Lunch at the venue so you would not get hungry and would not fail all your attempts
Direct shuttle bus from the metro station "Pyatnickoe shosse" not to get lost and be forgotten 
3x3x3 Semifinals in the "Best of 1" format, to see what solvers have steel nerves 
Cool venue of Private School "Svetlye Gory" - really warm and bright place!
Sponsors QiYi MoFangGe, cccstore.ru, "Puzzles of the 21st century" and Maxim Chechnev's speedcubing shop - so everything would be fine.

How to register? Very simple! 
Follow the link for registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SvetlyeGoryOpen2017/register 
Log into your account on the WCA or register if you are entering for the first time. Please enter a valid first and last name (for example, Chuck Norris), the date of birth and gender 
☝ Select the required disciplines and click on the button "Register"
✉ Wait for an e-mail from the organizers to make sure that all is well 
✏ Fill out a simple form designed to organize the buses schedule, and to have as much lunches as we need to (you will get a link to the form in 3 days on your e-mail)

Join our VK official group - vk.com/sgopen17/
Join our Facebook event too: https://www.facebook.com/events/413183042399259/
Subscribe to the channel Telegram t.me/sgopen17 not to miss the most important information and follow the progress of the competition. 

Organizers of competitions: Alexander Katyukov, Pavel Belov, Nikolay Masson, Fedor Abaev.
World Association delegate - Ilya Tsiareshka. 

We are waiting for you in competitions #sgopen17!





This video have English subtitles​


----------

